# some people will do anything check it out



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

okay guys I know everyone has people that cause **** but check out this guy. I was checking my cams today and look what i found this ******* is sticking moth balls around my hunting area and in my corn. I went back after reviewing the pics and found mouth balls in the corn. at first I thought maybe it was poison or something . I still cant figure out what the things are in the jug under his arm and in his one hand little green and white packets thought maybe they were like dishwasher soap but not sure . I sent them to the game warden and also the local shierff maybe we can catch him . have a good picture of his face also . game warden told me he would take a walk around and gave me a personal number for him . all we ever have is problems on this property. If this guy would take the time he spent trying to **** me and started knocking on doors he might find a place to hunt


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i take it he doesnt realize he is on camera...


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW, I dont even know how to respond to this. What an A hole. I hope the game warden catches him but unfortunately I dont think theres much that will come of it unless they possibly get him for trespassing. Hope they bust him for something though. Some people have no sence at all.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I would make copies of the pics and save them so you can prosecute the jerk. Unbelievable what people will do. I hope you catch him.Staple a picture near a tree so he knows you busted his worthless ass. Good Luck , trespassers really suck! Might want to move your camera before he takes it. Sheriff needs to get involved not the dnr.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

unbelieveably believeable...I just dont understand people these days...what has hunting turned into?...its sickening to see people do the things they do and things like this...man he must feel really good about himself ater that one...karmas a b*tch...maybe a heart attack after he finds out he was caught red handed...


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

WOW, that fired me up and I don't even know where this is at nor do i hunt this place. I feel for you man. If i found this on my cam I probably kill someone. Hope this a-hole is caught.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

You've got the law involved so keep on them to burn this jerk. With a head like that he should be easy to find. People like that need a good flogging.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id quit hunting deer for a few days and just hang out by the corn, he'll be back, crooks always come back! and whats up with 2 different gloves, not wanting to leave prints


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This jackass is something else. Caught red handed. I notice a fence in the background...are you hunting in a somewhat sensitive area or in a city? he might be a PETA freak or an irate neighbor in the neighborhood.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

bobk said:


> Sheriff needs to get involved not the dnr.


+1

DNR is strung pretty thin. And since this guy does not appear to be hunting....Sheriff is your best bet. Local Law Enforcement tends to know the area very well and may even recognize that bald headed dope.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

The jug under his arm looks like it has the dishwasher packets in it. What a piece of work. Some people have nothing else better to do.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

ya guys this is one hell of a sportsman . this is in a urban area its a fence for the local buisness . there are no real close Neighbors but when we first started hunting it we had to beat the people off it that didnt have permission. I think that this is a guy I ran off last year and he is pissed about it . The funny thing about it deer dont mind the stuff at all I have had just as many deer on cam since he did this as before. this guy is a real winner winner chicken dinner and I hope his hommy the clown looking butt has enough balls to come back. we caught him on 3 differant cams doing this I just cant believe someone would go to that much just to try and screw someone else up . If I could keep the animals out of the pile for sure I would set me nice big old rusty conibear trap in there for him.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That guy really needs to taught a big expensive painful lesson.

I really, really hope that the sheriff or GW can get this guy for trespassing at a MINIMUM.

If he would do what he doing he would also probably rob and steal anything from anyone anytime. Man I hate people that are sphincters


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Seeing something like this really pisses me off!
Correct me if I am wrong,but wasnt there a law passed several years ago regarding hunter harrassment?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

low life piece of crap.. thats a beat down thats why i dont deer hunt anymore


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Lewis said:


> Seeing something like this really pisses me off!
> Correct me if I am wrong,but wasnt there a law passed several years ago regarding hunter harrassment?


oh yes there is


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

The conibear trap idea sounds good to me! But with teeth on it.I can't stand ######"s like that!Get his a$$ good!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fatkid- is there a parking lot nearby where this scumbag could of parked? If so are there any camera's nearby the parking lot? Or do you think this scumbag walked/lives nearby? 

One thing you could do..... BLOW the pictures up and post signs all over the area with a REWARD on it! Just a thought, only bad thing is now this scumbag will know you got cameras up.


----------



## johntom13 (Feb 8, 2009)

I once had contractor bounce a 5 figure check to me and for a month and a half I would call and send emails with no response.
I simply rented a billboard in his home town letting him and the whole town know about it and received the amount due plus the cost of the billboard rental within 1 week. Do me wrong and I do more than get even.

One thing you could do..... BLOW the pictures up and post signs all over the area with a REWARD on it! Just a thought, only bad thing is now this scumbag will know you got cameras up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

all i can say is wow. the s*** some people do


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Wonder how many spare tires he carries on his vehicle. Just a random thought. Probably not more than one would be my guess. Sorry to hear you got bothered by a jerk who isn't smart enough to be a decent human being. How far do you figure he would have to walk to get another spare tire?? Just babbling randomly.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just to let you all know: It's a Felony to use Mothballs in a way other than what they are designed for. It says this right on the box. Apparently, the guy was too stupid to read the Directions. Also, Walmart sells those in that color of box - so maybe the purchase Dates and Times could be researched and traced for "Mothball Sales" for the past couple of weeks? Of course, the Police Agencies won't know this - so get a box of Mothballs from Walmart and show them!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Lewis said:


> Correct me if I am wrong,but wasnt there a law passed several years ago regarding hunter harrassment?


OHIO REVISED CODE ANNOTATED TITLE XV. CONSERVATION OF NATURAL RESOURCES CHAPTER 1533. HUNTING; FISHING GENERAL PROVISIONS1533.03 HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERS PROHIBITED 
(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means: 
(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman; 
(2) Creating a visual, aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for; 
(3) Affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity. 
(B) No person shall fail to obey the order of a peace officer or wildlife officer to desist from conduct that violates division (A) of this section.
(C) This section applies only to acts committed on lands or waters upon which hunting, trapping, or fishing activity may lawfully occur. This section does not apply to acts of a peace officer, the owner of the lands or waters, or a tenant or other person acting under authority of the owner on the lands or waters. 
(D) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule 65. 
(E) As used in this section, "peace officer" has the same meaning as in section 2935.01 of the Revised Code, and "wildlife officer" has the same meaning as in section 1531.13 of the Revised Code. 
(1994 S 182, eff. 10-20-94; 1991 S 46, eff. 10-23-91)


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks boys all good ideas. I think the dbag lives some what close just got to keep eyes open for a balled acchole. You guys sure did do your home work. jigging Jim great investigating may you should give Carl Monday a call. I will be call the warden and the local sheriff to fill them in on this . also toxic more great info . I just don't get why people think because they used to hunt there or want to hunt some where that they can. guese what you needed permission then and you still need it now . Don't be a dikk to someone because they called you out on being wrong . Just pack up say you were in the wrong and its over . This is all because land is so hard to find to hunt . I am sad to say one day in Ohio it will be impossible for my kid or grand kids if I ever have any to find a piece of ground . ya there is some great state land don't get me wrong but its not the same as a private spot. Well guys would love to get out this afternoon but the weather isn't looking good and plus with all this rain we have had it will smell like a 90 year old woman in a 6 mile radius . I will keep you boys up to date on this accbag when I found out who it is . and if anyone knows this guy feel free to blow the whistle I will be more than happy to buy you a steak dinner adult beverages included. once again guys thanks for letting me vent on this one .


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Put a no tresspassing sign in the background for the next time, that will make it more fun in court. Really that guy is a jerk.


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey fatkid, put the picture of his face on here, maybe someone will recognize him or had a run in with him before. Usually guys like that have done this type of thing before. Make an example out of him.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope no animals or birds eat those mothballs. They're poisonous.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate to say this but it doesnt at all surprise me.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I once had shaving cream put around my stand. I lived next to the property and had complete permission to hunt it. Went to my stand one evening and I could smell a perfume odor and after looking around I found evidence of shaving cream. I knew who did it but I could not prove it. He hunted the connecting property and must of been worried that I would shoot the big one first. Poor guy really needed to get his priorities in life straighten out is all I could say.


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bald spot looks real familiar. Pm me a face pic to confirm and if it is him I will give you a name. I would hate to wrongly accuse someone based on a bald spot.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

omg wtf wut a d-bag....altho sadly im not at all surprised....so hard to find land and hunt in peace, unharrassed by weirdos like dis punk these days. ive had tree stands stolen on private property i had permission to hunt. too many losers out there now. some days makes u just want to quit. good luck catchin this chump and bringing his ass to justice. wut a tool. keep us posted fat


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

You can always print off some nice pics of him and list ODNR and sheriff phone numbers call if you see me and post them on the property


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Best bet is take your cam down. He is dumb enough to do what hes doing if he sees that cam he WILL take it. Cause the pic looks like its from a Moultrie I40 or I60 thats alot of money if he steals it.


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Lock that camera up good! I just recently had two people try to take down my stand because they were anti-hunting, and realized my trail cam got pictures of them, so they broke the lock off my trail cam and stole my memory card.. A friend of mine saw them go into the woods in the direction of my stand, and followed them but never found them, so he just took pictures of the car and license plate.. frustrating..


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

That guy is a turd. No more than a piece of human fecies. Man that erks me. It was probably the same type of walking excrement that got my camera this summer. Believe it or not, I had someone cut a 12 inch dia. oak down to get it. It was only a 75$ walmart cam, but still it's the point. Typed words cannot express how I feel about these "types" Fatboy, I hope you find this festering pus filled rectal wart and prosecute him to the full extent of the law. Maybe they'll make him eat the mothballs as punishment? lol


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

You ever hear anything from the law


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I have been reading these post waiting a final answer on this creeper....I was thinking too....could he be charged for Animal Endangerment? Ya were shooting them to kill them legally but with the poising them it would be on a different level. This thing needs to get screwed sideways by every charge possible. A nice Felony would do justice. Oh and I would definitely post his pics up here...they are on YOUR camera and HE was in the wrong....blow that dudes face up everywhere embarrass the sh!t outta him....us fellow OGF'rs wont do you wrong! lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh and also did anyone else notice this dudes jeans were all patched together?? Got a feeling this guy might not have much money....also the balding may have to do with poor grooming habits so i'd watch out for skunk like stench! haha


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I can't BALDING believe the BALDS that this guy has. BALDING in to your hunting spot and BALDING you like this. What a BALDING shame that someone would do this BALD to someone else just to screw up their BALDING hunt.
If the guy wasn't BALD it would be one thing, but a stinking BALD guy with mix-matched gloves and patched up jeans...well that's just crossing the line of good sportsmanship in my opinion!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

wow nailer??? is this you in the pictures???? or are you always such a ra-tard?

Sorry guys we were to harsh on the guy trespassing and poisoning deer.....our bad!!!


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> wow nailer??? is this you in the pictures???? or are you always such a ra-tard?
> 
> Sorry guys we were to harsh on the guy trespassing and poisoning deer.....our bad!!!


What the guy in the pictures did is wrong on many levels and I absolutely think that he should be held accountable.

But the fact that the guy is poorly dressed and bald doesn't make what he did any more or less of a criminal act. You'll never hear a Lawyer telling a jury to keep in mind the fact the guy had old jeans on when he committed the crime and that he also has the bald gene in his DNA.(which by the way is the cause of male pattern baldness...it has nothing to do with personal hygiene.)

Also, misspelling the word retard doesn't make it any less offensive to someone who has a child with a learning disability. In the future, if you decide to by-pass the filter between your brain and the keyboard again maybe you should resist the urge, and take the high road by typing nothing at all instead of going for a cheap laugh from a random person that you will never meet in your life reading this in Hometown, OH.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i hope that guy hits a deer and totals his shitty car...an antler through the throat would be a bonus


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

skycruiser said:


> i hope that guy hits a deer and totals his shitty car...an antler through the throat would be a bonus


That is a little extreme mabey a ticket would be beter lol killing a guy for trespassing only on the internet...............


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> ... or are you always such a ra-tard?


Now, that's funny right there.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Boy this guy shouldn't be hard to find.

Post an add......Dr. Phil poisoned my food (headline)
Shaved his 'stache to get the "toothpaste stains away"
Not afraid to use his knees (note the patch work)
Loves the top of his head rubbed while he does his "work" on his knees.

Man, what a dirtball!!!
Goodluck buddy hope you have a great season and this guy pays bigtime.


----------

